# SL5 Will it be there in 2014?



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Will there be an SL5 in 2014 and what should it bring comparing to the current SL4? Competitive light weight? Better battery placing, although it's getting internal now? Even more stiffness? 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope not cause I just bought a 2013 SL4 S-Works.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Merc said:


> I hope not cause I just bought a 2013 SL4 S-Works.


You have an awesome bike there in the SW SL4. Unfortunately, there is always going to be something newer and "better". Just enjoy your SL4. I am in a similar situation as you. Not even thinking about an SL5.....but I know there will eventually be one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalel (Mar 17, 2013)

More stiffness and lateral compliance I hear.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> You have an awesome bike there in the SW SL4. Unfortunately, there is always going to be something newer and "better". Just enjoy your SL4. I am in a similar situation as you. Not even thinking about an SL5.....but I know there will eventually be one. :thumbsup:


You're absolutely right.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

Merc said:


> I hope not cause I just bought a 2013 SL4 S-Works.


Me too. I love that bike!


----------

